# My new 2017 Longines HydroConquest 44mm automatic



## Tar_Ikste

Hi :-d

Got this beauty today. It's new 2017 Longines HydroConquest automatic 44mm in blue [L3.841.4.96.6]. I wanted this 44mm model cause of my 8.5 inch wrist and I think it looks great on my hand. Thanks to Longines, HydroConquest automatic finally comes in 44mm.

I knew few of you asked here about this piece so if you have any questions ask.


----------



## PKC

Congrats on your new HC. The 44mm is perfect for you. I'm very tempted by this one, even with my small 7.0 inch wrist size.


----------



## Tar_Ikste

Thanks. I was very happy when I found out it fits perfectly on my wrist. I think you should try both (41mm and 44mm) and then decide, although the 44mm model has the new movement (L888.2 (ETA 2892.A2)).


----------



## myn5054

Nice. Looks perfect on you. I have the blue one on 41mm. I love this watch. It's perfect. Elegant and sporty at the same time. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054

.









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## junta

I agree with the others; the watch looks great on you. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyjj

Congrats, looks great. Is the lume any better on this than the previous iterations of the watch?


----------



## Tar_Ikste

Well, I'm pretty happy with the lume, although looking at the pictures of previous models lumination I can't say the lume changed much.


----------



## joeyjj

It would be nice if they improved the lume but not a big deal. I'll probably stick with a 41 for myself but I can't wait to see the 44 in person. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daftpunk

Does anyone know if there are any plans to release the chronograph version in 44mm?


----------



## Alpental

Very cool!


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Is that true what other owners said about this model that the uneven end links and watch lugs make the watch a little bit uncomfortable ?


Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Heigl

I haven't notice.


----------



## thekush

Wow, clean and sharp watch!


----------



## mikep80

That looks nice! I have the same watch in 41mm and I would have chosen the larger version if it was an option back then.


----------



## billiybop

I have the 39 mm, also blue, which on my thin wrist looks comparable to your 44 on your much larger wrist.
A funny story; On New Years Eve I had a little too much wine and gave my Hydro Conquest away to my young nephew. My wife likes this watch so much that yesterday she went and got my Conquest back.
She said he could never appreciate this watch because I have given him many watches and they all just disappeared.


----------



## Mr. T

very nice looking watch. Ive always had a soft spot for these.


----------



## Florinleibovici

I have a question :
What kind of coating used on bazel ?
Thanks


----------

